# Quite



## Guest (May 10, 2020)

Quite


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Jamil Anz said:


> Quite


Quiet please. Back to work.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Work? Que? Why


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

quite a post there. :inlove:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

How Quaint
To quietly quit
Quite the announcement

Or a Quirk ?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Quite the predicament. 
Carry on - csny


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Quito ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quito


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Jamil Anz said:


> Quite


Indeed. Anz in ya pantz Jamil?

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Indeed. Anz in ya pantz Jamil?
> 
> .


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Jamil Anz said:


> Quite


You quietly quit quite a job? Or you haven't quite quit quietly?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Is this a quiz?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> Is this a quiz?


Quite quizzical quietly quitting instead of quickly quitting in a Quantum Quark !
Quaint i think if not queer.
Should be a Quota on the Quitting Que.
( Quake quadrent capacity not to be exceeded.)


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

yep, that's what I thought too.


----------



## GuidoTKP (May 7, 2020)

Jamil Anz said:


> Quite


To quite, or not to quite.
Quantitatively, quite the quagmire to quarrel with. &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jamil Anz said:


> Quite


_*NO*_


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

They may have quit.
And this was their formal letter of resignation. Three gold stars for brevity!
⭐ ⭐⭐


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I been listening really closely 
Was that a queef ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OP is quite the one post wonder. It’s such a compelling thread.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Invisible said:


> OP is quite the one post wonder. It's such a compelling thread.


Less is more.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Less is more.
> 
> View attachment 488387


I need to take some lessons from this guy!


----------

